# Can't seem to use genkernel lately [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Anyone having trouble using genkernel lately? I've tried compiling hardened-sources and gentoo-sources, either chrooting from sysresccd or after I've booted into a base install. Tried again after setting up my system further, still fails. Last time, it failed on "drivers" and "net."

----------

## Tony0945

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Anyone having trouble using genkernel lately? I've tried compiling hardened-sources and gentoo-sources, either chrooting from sysresccd or after I've booted into a base install. Tried again after setting up my system further, still fails. Last time, it failed on "drivers" and "net."

 

I used genkernel (latest stable) on two existing installations in the last week with no problem. Can you pastebin your /etc/genkernel.conf ? Also, what complete command are you using to run genkernel.   Is this the first time on this installation?  How much RAM is available?

----------

## audiodef

There might be a bug somewhere. Genkernel runs reliably IFF I disable CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC in menuconfig. So I've made a self-note to do that from now on. I've experienced this with more than one kernel version and more than one kernel flavor on more than one machine.

----------

## Tony0945

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  Genkernel runs reliably IFF I disable CONFIG_BUILD_DOCSRC in menuconfig.

 

Never used that one and it's hard to find. Rather vague description. What's it supposed to do?

----------

## audiodef

Don't remember the exact description from menuconfig, but it builds documentation, which is not needed for most user purposes. Not sure why it seems to be enabled by default, but disabling it allows genkernel to proceed. 

Possibly I have a habit of setting something somewhere that triggers this, but I can't think of what it might be offhand. I don't generally use the doc use flag.

----------

